# Fog juice question



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok so I am doing a last minute haunt and I started pulling all my stuff out
and lo and behold my stored fog juice cap was missing so now I am concerned
I am going to have to toss out 5 gallons of fog juice and that leads to my
question can I still use the fog juice even tho it has been left uncapped since
last Halloween ?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I would pour some out (maybe half a cup) and add a bit of distilled water, and shake the heck out of it. Look at the stuff you poured out. Is it a bit opaque? Like almost a hint of milky? If so, don't use it. Not worth killing a fogger.

If you do use it, run some through the fogger, then check the filter on the end of the intake tube. If its really slimey feeling, then even adding distilled water and shaking it wont help, its going to clog your filter and eventually break your fogger.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Hippofeet said:


> I would pour some out (maybe half a cup) and add a bit of distilled water, and shake the heck out of it. Look at the stuff you poured out. Is it a bit opaque? Like almost a hint of milky? If so, don't use it. Not worth killing a fogger.
> 
> If you do use it, run some through the fogger, then check the filter on the end of the intake tube. If its really slimey feeling, then even adding distilled water and shaking it wont help, its going to clog your filter and eventually break your fogger.


Guess its time to buy some more juice, I am not going to risk my foggers over it.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Better safe than sorry, for sure. I know that the water and glycerols can and do separate over time, and one of them gets contaminated, with bacteria, or something, I just don't know what it is, but it doesn't take much to clog your filter, overwork your pump, and kill it. Its not the separated glycol gumming it up, I have run straight Glycerin and Propylene Glycol through the test fogger, and the filter is fine, but you can hear the heavier viscosity liquid bog down the pump, so I wouldn't do it long term, unless I was happy changing pumps. It does give the whitest, thickest fog I have ever seen, but it's a pretty expensive way to go.


----------

